# Momblano: "Belotti è già del Milan"



## Clarenzio (15 Luglio 2017)

Momblano, tifoso-giornalista juventino, in diretta su TC24 ha lanciato la bomba: fonti vicine al Torino "di ottimo livello" gli avrebbero rivelato che Belotti sarà l'11 acquisto del Milan.
L'operazione sarebbe abbastanza imminente sulla base di 60 milioni+Niang e/o Paletta e potrebbe avvenire prima del ritorno del Milan dalla Cina.


----------



## Pit96 (15 Luglio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Momblano, tifoso-giornalista juventino, in diretta su TC24 ha lanciato la bomba: fonti vicine al Torino "di ottimo livello" gli avrebbero rivelato che Belotti sarà l'11 acquisto del Milan.
> L'operazione sarebbe abbastanza imminente sulla base di 60 milioni+Niang e/o Paletta e potrebbe avvenire prima del ritorno del Milan dalla Cina.



Mi sembra una spesa un po' eccessiva, sarebbero circa 80M...

Comunque se arriva Belotti sono più che contento. Però aspetterei prima qualche notizia da Mirabelli in Cina...


----------



## sballotello (15 Luglio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Momblano, tifoso-giornalista juventino, in diretta su TC24 ha lanciato la bomba: fonti vicine al Torino "di ottimo livello" gli avrebbero rivelato che Belotti sarà l'11 acquisto del Milan.
> L'operazione sarebbe abbastanza imminente sulla base di 60 milioni+Niang e/o Paletta e potrebbe avvenire prima del ritorno del Milan dalla Cina.



Questo la sa lunga sulle torinesi


----------



## neoxes (15 Luglio 2017)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Mi sembra una spesa un po' eccessiva, sarebbero circa 80M...
> 
> Comunque se arriva Belotti sono più che contento. Però aspetterei prima qualche notizia da Mirabelli in Cina...



Mi sa che quelle notizie possono arrivare anche DOPO aver chiuso Belotti. Stiamo facendo una cosa paurosa...


----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Mi sa che quelle notizie possono arrivare anche DOPO aver chiuso Belotti. Stiamo facendo una cosa paurosa...



Mi sembra una follia ma sotto sotto sto iniziando a pensarlo anche io.


----------



## Djerry (15 Luglio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Momblano, tifoso-giornalista juventino, in diretta su TC24 ha lanciato la bomba: fonti vicine al Torino "di ottimo livello" gli avrebbero rivelato che Belotti sarà l'11 acquisto del Milan.
> L'operazione sarebbe abbastanza imminente sulla base di 60 milioni+Niang e/o Paletta e potrebbe avvenire prima del ritorno del Milan dalla Cina.



Messa così andrebbe a bilancio a circa 75 milioni, che vorrebbe dire 15 annui di ammortamento.
Ma la vera differenza con le alternative si scava con l'ingaggio, perché escludo che Belotti possa andare oltre i 3.5 netti, quindi 7 lordi: un totale di 22 annui.

Aubameyang ci costerebbe minimo 16 lordi, per cifra identica di ammortamento: un totale di minimo 31 annui. Rispetto a Belotti sono quasi 10 milioni in più annui di costo, che fa tutta la differenza del mondo anche in prospettiva contando che uno tra 5 anni ne avrà 33 e l'altro solo 28. Figuriamoci dopo il debutto internazionale e la maglia da titolare al Mondiale.

Ribadisco: l'uomo giusto al posto giusto nel momento giusto.

Se si realizzasse, non avrebbero sbagliato una sola mossa, pazzesco.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (15 Luglio 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Messa così andrebbe a bilancio a circa 75 milioni, che vorrebbe dire 15 annui di ammortamento.
> Ma la vera differenza con le alternative si scava con l'ingaggio, perché escludo che Belotti possa andare oltre i 3.5 netti, quindi 7 lordi: un totale di 22 annui.
> 
> Aubameyang ci costerebbe minimo 16 lordi, per cifra identica di ammortamento: un totale di minimo 31 annui. Rispetto a Belotti sono quasi 10 milioni in più annui di costo, che fa tutta la differenza del mondo anche in prospettiva contando che uno tra 5 anni ne avrà 33 e l'altro solo 28. Figuriamoci dopo il debutto internazionale e la maglia da titolare al Mondiale.
> ...



Secondo me Belotti prenderà tra i 5 e i 6 se viene. E sarebbe normale dato quanto lo paghiamo. Ormai funziona così.

Sul resto concordo su tutto.


----------



## neoxes (15 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mi sembra una follia ma sotto sotto sto iniziando a pensarlo anche io.



Io pensavo portassero avanti entrambe le trattative per essere sicuri di prenderne almeno uno, ma se chiudono Belotti adesso...
Che poi, metti Belotti adesso, Aubameyang entro fine mese, ad agosto non facciamo niente? Non è che arriva un altro big?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Io pensavo portassero avanti entrambe le trattative per essere sicuri di prenderne almeno uno, ma se chiudono Belotti adesso...
> Che poi, metti Belotti adesso, Aubameyang entro fine mese, ad agosto non facciamo niente? Non è che arriva un altro big?


Sì, ragà, ma quanto volete spendere? 300/400 milioni di euro?


----------



## Djerry (15 Luglio 2017)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Secondo me Belotti prenderà tra i 5 e i 6 se viene. E sarebbe normale dato quanto lo paghiamo. Ormai funziona così.



Tutto è possibile ormai, però prendeva 1.5 a Torino con rinnovo di 6 mesi fa, addirittura quattro volte tanto mi pare impensabile.

Un giorno non lontano magari arriverà a quelle cifre, ma oggi poco più del doppio rientra decisamente nei parametri di mercato al di là del costo di cartellino secondo me.

E poi lui non mi pare ancora uno più affamato di denaro che di campo, nel senso che il valore di venire nel suo Milan può bastargli ed avanzargli insieme ai 3.5 che andrà a prendere.


----------



## neoxes (15 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sì, ragà, ma quanto volete spendere? 300/400 milioni di euro?



Per me è assurdo già il mercato attuale, ma secondo te stiamo fermi un mese? Proprio il mese in cui possono verificarsi le occasioni più ghiotte?


----------



## neoxes (15 Luglio 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Tutto è possibile ormai, però prendeva 1.5 a Torino con rinnovo di 6 mesi fa, addirittura quattro volte tanto mi pare impensabile.
> 
> Un giorno non lontano magari arriverà a quelle cifre, ma oggi poco più del doppio rientra decisamente nei parametri di mercato al di là del costo di cartellino secondo me.
> 
> E poi lui non mi pare ancora uno più affamato di denaro che di campo, nel senso che il valore di venire nel suo Milan può bastargli ed avanzargli insieme ai 3.5 che andrà a prendere.



Prenderà 3.5, come Bacca


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sì, ragà, ma quanto volete spendere? 300/400 milioni di euro?



Non sarà di 400 milioni ma giunti a questo punto credo che nessuno conosca il reale budget. 
Già lo abbiamo sforato, ora mi aspetto di tutto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Per me è assurdo già il mercato attuale, ma secondo te stiamo fermi un mese? Proprio il mese in cui possono verificarsi le occasioni più ghiotte?


Ok, ma tutto ha un limite. Probabilmente arriverà un'altra punta, che sia Aubameyang o Belotti; quindi altri soldi e ci ritroveremo ad aver speso, forse, di più anche di qualsiasi sessione di mercato del PSG.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (15 Luglio 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non sarà di 400 milioni ma giunti a questo punto credo che nessuno conosca il reale budget.
> Già lo abbiamo sforato, ora mi aspetto di tutto.



concordo...magari arriverà solo Kalinic ma basta con sta storia del Bugdet...siamo gonfi da far schifo...magari l'anno prossimo finiamo in tribunale ma questa estate rimarrà nella storia


----------



## PheelMD (15 Luglio 2017)

Dai, Momblano è lo stesso che su TeleLombardia l'estate scorsa lesse male un tweet annunciando "Incredibile, Adebayor al Real Madrid" per poi correggersi con "Scusate, era un tweet del 2011".


----------



## neoxes (15 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ok, ma tutto ha un limite. Probabilmente arriverà un'altra punta, che sia Aubameyang o Belotti; quindi altri soldi e ci ritroveremo ad aver speso, forse, di più anche di qualsiasi sessione di mercato del PSG.



Siamo già sopra i 250 con l'attaccante eh, più una riserva sugli esterni, che Mirabelli aveva annunciato in conferenza.


----------



## MarcoUnico (15 Luglio 2017)

sballotello ha scritto:


> Questo la sa lunga sulle torinesi


Non solo.
E' un ottimo professionista, ben informato sulle vicende di calciomercato e per niente talebano.
Uno dei pochissimi di topcalcio24 a fare più che bene il mestiere di giornalista.

Su bonucci fu tra i primi a dare l'affare con il milan per fatto e finito.
Speriamo che ci abbia beccato anche stavolta.

Ciò che continua preoccuparmi sono l'urgenza di alcune cessioni... ed una serie di ingaggi eccessivamente elevato che potrebbero creare problemi.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (15 Luglio 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Tutto è possibile ormai, però prendeva 1.5 a Torino con rinnovo di 6 mesi fa, addirittura quattro volte tanto mi pare impensabile.
> 
> Un giorno non lontano magari arriverà a quelle cifre, ma oggi poco più del doppio rientra decisamente nei parametri di mercato al di là del costo di cartellino secondo me.
> 
> E poi lui non mi pare ancora uno più affamato di denaro che di campo, nel senso che il valore di venire nel suo Milan può bastargli ed avanzargli insieme ai 3.5 che andrà a prendere.



Hai ragione anche tu. In ogni caso prenderebbe almeno 2 milioni meno di Auba, ipotizzando 6 contro 8 di ingaggio. con un costo di cartellino praticamente uguale.
L'operazione è decisamente più vantaggiosa


----------



## sballotello (15 Luglio 2017)

MarcoUnico ha scritto:


> Non solo.
> E' un ottimo professionista, ben informato sulle vicende di calciomercato e per niente talebano.
> Uno dei pochissimi di topcalcio24 a fare più che bene il mestiere di giornalista.
> 
> ...



Ma anche quando Parla di tattica è piacevole ascoltarlo,si imparano molte cose


----------



## VonVittel (15 Luglio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Momblano, tifoso-giornalista juventino, in diretta su TC24 ha lanciato la bomba: fonti vicine al Torino "di ottimo livello" gli avrebbero rivelato che Belotti sarà l'11 acquisto del Milan.
> L'operazione sarebbe abbastanza imminente sulla base di 60 milioni+Niang e/o Paletta e potrebbe avvenire prima del ritorno del Milan dalla Cina.



Sinceramente, il fatto che il valore complessivo di wuesto acquisto sia 70-80 milioni, mi piace tantissimo. 
Capitemi se finiamo per spendere 300 milioni in questa sessione, TUTTI i tifosi italiani avranno il terrore di avere a che fare col Milan. Sarebbe una dimostrazione di cattiveria e potenza infinita.

E ovviamente ciò avrebbe risvolti anche all'estero. In Premier avranno i complessi di inferiorità appena vedono un'altra europea che spende più di loro.
Yonghong invece in Cina diventerebbe Dio


----------



## kYMERA (15 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mi sembra una follia ma sotto sotto sto iniziando a pensarlo anche io.



Te l'ho detto... se è vero che ci sono le trattative non si portano in contemporanea due cose del genere in parallelo.
O prima una e poi l'altra o viceversa... insieme è solo se li vuoi provare a prendere entrambi.


----------



## PheelMD (15 Luglio 2017)

Vabè, vedremo. Io spero sia affidabile.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Luglio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Momblano, tifoso-giornalista juventino, in diretta su TC24 ha lanciato la bomba: fonti vicine al Torino "di ottimo livello" gli avrebbero rivelato che Belotti sarà l'11 acquisto del Milan.
> L'operazione sarebbe abbastanza imminente sulla base di 60 milioni+Niang e/o Paletta e potrebbe avvenire prima del ritorno del Milan dalla Cina.



Cristo Santo. 

Meno male che erano poveri...


----------



## Le Grand Milan (15 Luglio 2017)

sballotello ha scritto:


> Ma anche quando Parla di tattica è piacevole ascoltarlo,si imparano molte cose



Sono d'accordo con voi ragazzi. Io, purtroppo, essendo all'estero posso solo vedere Top Calcio via streaming ( ne sky ne Premium sport ne sportitalia , nada ). E devo dire che Monblano conosce molto bene il calcio internazionale, le caratteristiche dei diversi giocatori.

E un giornalista serio e competente olte ad essere una persona pacata. Molto meglio di certi ********** ... i cinesi non esistono.


----------



## babsodiolinter (15 Luglio 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Messa così andrebbe a bilancio a circa 75 milioni, che vorrebbe dire 15 annui di ammortamento.
> Ma la vera differenza con le alternative si scava con l'ingaggio, perché escludo che Belotti possa andare oltre i 3.5 netti, quindi 7 lordi: un totale di 22 annui.
> 
> Aubameyang ci costerebbe minimo 16 lordi, per cifra identica di ammortamento: un totale di minimo 31 annui. Rispetto a Belotti sono quasi 10 milioni in più annui di costo, che fa tutta la differenza del mondo anche in prospettiva contando che uno tra 5 anni ne avrà 33 e l'altro solo 28. Figuriamoci dopo il debutto internazionale e la maglia da titolare al Mondiale.
> ...



Quotone!!!!!!
Il gallo è l'uomo giusto!
Giovane milanista e tosto.


----------



## tonilovin93 (15 Luglio 2017)

Lui e Bonucci avrebbero insieme una fame che basterebbe per vincere lo scudo


----------



## MarcoUnico (15 Luglio 2017)

sballotello ha scritto:


> Ma anche quando Parla di tattica è piacevole ascoltarlo,si imparano molte cose


Ho una stima nei suoi confronti talmente elevata che probabilmente esagero nell'elogiarlo.


Ma lo ritengo davvero attendibile oltre che simpatico e competente.

Per onestà intellettuale mi ricorda molto biasin ma a differenza di quest'ultimo conosce in maniera ben più approfondita i calciatori e sa affrontare molto meglio questioni tecnico/tattiche in maniera approfondita.

P.s.:chissà cosa penserà il figlio di bonucci... all'idea che il suo idolo belotti potrebbe giocare assieme al papà.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (15 Luglio 2017)

e ricordate le parole di Biasin : "Bonucci è solo l'inizio"....occhio xkè mi sa che il bello non è ancora arrivato...


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (15 Luglio 2017)

Ho la sensazione che i soldi spesi finora sono solo spiccioli


----------



## Jackdvmilan (15 Luglio 2017)

potrei sVenire!!! comprateci il gallo


----------



## MaschioAlfa (15 Luglio 2017)

Ho venduto ad uno stato. Cit.


----------



## edoardo (15 Luglio 2017)

Sono contentissimo ma un tarlo mi rode il cervello.Montella sarà in grado di guidare questo bolide che è stato costruito?Mah


----------



## tonilovin93 (15 Luglio 2017)

Sarò stupido, ma a sto punto voglio Belotti solo per completare il trittico delle b


----------



## Igniorante (15 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ok, ma tutto ha un limite. Probabilmente arriverà un'altra punta, che sia Aubameyang o Belotti; quindi altri soldi e ci ritroveremo ad aver speso, forse, di più anche di qualsiasi sessione di mercato del PSG.



Beh già adesso siamo oltre qualsiasi campagna acquisti del passato, non solo nostra ma italiana in generale...e per la qualità degli acquisti, forse anche internazionale...nel senso che non ricordo quanto spese il PSG, specie al primo anno, ma ricordo che uno degli acquisti di punta fu Lavezzi, per dire.
Ad Agosto si puntellerà la squadra con gente tipo Ghezzal e simili, se c'è la possibilità si prenderà qualche altro buon giocatore da pagare, soprattutto dopo aver ceduto gli esuberi...sicuramente non staremo con la mani in mano, imho...


----------



## pablog1585 (15 Luglio 2017)

Penso che non arrivando subito Aubame, sia puntato sulla coppia Bonucci Belotti, invece di Aubame e un difensore x magari meno importante per rimanere in budget.


----------



## Casnop (15 Luglio 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Messa così andrebbe a bilancio a circa 75 milioni, che vorrebbe dire 15 annui di ammortamento.
> Ma la vera differenza con le alternative si scava con l'ingaggio, perché escludo che Belotti possa andare oltre i 3.5 netti, quindi 7 lordi: un totale di 22 annui.
> 
> Aubameyang ci costerebbe minimo 16 lordi, per cifra identica di ammortamento: un totale di minimo 31 annui. Rispetto a Belotti sono quasi 10 milioni in più annui di costo, che fa tutta la differenza del mondo anche in prospettiva contando che uno tra 5 anni ne avrà 33 e l'altro solo 28. Figuriamoci dopo il debutto internazionale e la maglia da titolare al Mondiale.
> ...


Totalmente condivisibile. Belotti sarebbe una operazione finanziariamente impeccabile, e tecnicamente doverosa. Aubameyang, invece, sarebbe il dono della proprietà ad uno degli architetti di questo mercato, Mirabelli, che da subito ha indirizzato la propria attenzione su questo giocatore, ed ha un appetito professionale rimasto tale dopo l'infelice epilogo della vicenda Keita, un altro dei suoi prediletti. Difficile fare previsioni, a questo punto, ed impossibile escludere a priori quella di una accoppiata, tra l'altro da non respingere sul piano tecnico, stante le caratteristiche almeno parzialmente complementari dei due giocatori. Insomma, abbiamo doppiato le colonne d'Ercole, e viaggiamo davvero nell'ignoto, pronti ad ogni tempesta sull'acqua.


----------



## Love (15 Luglio 2017)

se arriva belotti abbiamo 8/11 della squadra under 25...un 27enne e due 30/31 enne che saranno i ns leader...PROGETTUALITA'


----------



## MassimoRE (15 Luglio 2017)

Esattissimo, stessa cosa ho pensato io, e questo al di là di tutto ti dà sicurezza di un progetto a lunga scadenza non solo sul piano tecnico, ma anche e soprattutto da un punto di vista economico-gestionale, perché se per caso nei prossimi anni, causa il FFP, avrai bisogno di vendere qualcuno, non solo non ci perderai, ma è anche molto facile che ci guadagni.
Se è tutto vero (la paura del tifoso esce sempre eh...) questi sono dei geni.


----------



## krull (15 Luglio 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Totalmente condivisibile. Belotti sarebbe una operazione finanziariamente impeccabile, e tecnicamente doverosa. Aubameyang, invece, sarebbe il dono della proprietà ad uno degli architetti di questo mercato, Mirabelli, che da subito ha indirizzato la propria attenzione su questo giocatore, ed ha un appetito professionale rimasto tale dopo l'infelice epilogo della vicenda Keita, un altro dei suoi prediletti. Difficile fare previsioni, a questo punto, ed impossibile escludere a priori quella di una accoppiata, tra l'altro da non respingere sul piano tecnico, stante le caratteristiche almeno parzialmente complementari dei due giocatori. Insomma, abbiamo doppiato le colonne d'Ercole, e viaggiamo davvero nell'ignoto, pronti ad ogni tempesta sull'acqua.



Keita lo ha sostituito con Silva. É in quei giorni Montella agli sponsor parlava di Morata + Belotti. Il primo si é tirato fuori s da solo....


----------



## Symon (15 Luglio 2017)

Credo più a Belotti che x Aubameyang...Mirabelli sarà in Cina per la tourneé non x Pierre...


----------



## Crox93 (15 Luglio 2017)

Devo calmarmi ragazzi


----------



## orodoc (15 Luglio 2017)

preferirei Auba a Belotti che in fin dei conti deve confermarsi. Per come la vedo io c'è il rischio che se il gallo dovesse fallire ci ritroveremo con un cadavere in casa


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (15 Luglio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Momblano, tifoso-giornalista juventino, in diretta su TC24 ha lanciato la bomba: fonti vicine al Torino "di ottimo livello" gli avrebbero rivelato che Belotti sarà l'11 acquisto del Milan.
> L'operazione sarebbe abbastanza imminente sulla base di 60 milioni+Niang e/o Paletta e potrebbe avvenire prima del ritorno del Milan dalla Cina.



Se arriva bene, ma il mio pallino è Morata


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (15 Luglio 2017)

*Top Calcio 24 : Tra poco importanti notizie su Belotti*


----------



## neoxes (15 Luglio 2017)

No va beh...


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Luglio 2017)

comincio a crederci dopo l'arrivo di Bonucci, finalmente Leonardo e il figlio potrebbero tifare per la stessa squadra


----------



## Hellscream (15 Luglio 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Top Calcio 24 : Tra poco importanti notizie su Belotti*



Che hanno detto?


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (15 Luglio 2017)

niente solito falso allarme di quei dementi...hanno detto semplicemente che domani arriva Cairo e parlerà col Gallo per vedere le sue intenzioni...nulla di che...


----------

